# Messed up my new truck!



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

I was backing up in a tight spot while plowing at 3am, Going about 1/2 mile per hr and crunch! I saw the pylon there and thought it was further away(Objects in mirror are closer then they appear!). I just cant believe how the bumper crushed at a speed that is almost nothing. It pushed it against the left rear quarter panel and that screwed up the whole bedside! Need a whole new bed and the vinyl graphics redone. $3900!! pics up tomorrow....


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

ouch!!!! sorry to hear on that dude


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

objects in motion tend to stay in motion until there is an equal or greater opposite re-action. I wouldn't bother fixing it now, if you do you'll hit something else again this winter


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

BSDeality;667768 said:


> objects in motion tend to stay in motion until there is an equal or greater opposite re-action. I wouldn't bother fixing it now, if you do you'll hit something else again this winter


Way to gross for me to look at all winter, But I am thinking of replacing the bed with a nice heavy steal flatbed. We have always had problems with the beds on our trucks getting beat up and we normally don't fix them because just like you said it is just going to happen again and the insurance company doesn't like it much.


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats why i love the older trucks. that would not of happened. sorry to hear that man 3900... that was probably more than what u made plowing that night ouch.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Those yellow posts are attracted to nice trucks.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Wow sorry to hear


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

AdamChrap;667750 said:


> I was backing up in a tight spot while plowing at 3am, Going about 1/2 mile per hr and crunch! I saw the pylon there and thought it was further away(Objects in mirror are closer then they appear!). I just cant believe how the bumper crushed at a speed that is almost nothing. It pushed it against the left rear quarter panel and that screwed up the whole bedside! Need a whole new bed and the vinyl graphics redone. $3900!! pics up tomorrow....


one day business will get smart and put some kinda cushioned barrier around light poles .. kinda like the barrier walls on interstate exit ramps .


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Its the top notch steel they use to build these way to expensive vehicles we drive.


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

I picked up a brand new take-off bed w/ bed liner, rr bumper, taillights and tailgate for my truck from E-bay $500. Took a while to find them, but I've got them ready to go on in the spring. I'm keeping the banged up old one on until then.


----------



## ffplow (Dec 5, 2008)

6feetdeep;667930 said:


> I picked up a brand new take-off bed w/ bed liner, rr bumper, taillights and tailgate for my truck from E-bay $500. Took a while to find them, but I've got them ready to go on in the spring. I'm keeping the banged up old one on until then.


thats a good price, what year/model truck is it for?


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that, but it happens to all of us. I have friends in Ohio that swear by Striker Bros. Parts in Batavia, they might have what you need.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ouch man 3900 is a big chunk out of the pocket. I feel for ya tho, first storm on my new route i backed into a rock wall in one of my tight driveways. Busted out a tail light and scratched the side of the truck a bit. Minor compared to yours, but share the same pain.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

ahhh thats no good sorry to hear about that


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

I say go with a Hillsboro alum. bed... it will rock the socks off that 2008 of yours

I used them at my old job and beat the snot out of them... and they still looked great


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

AdamChrap;667795 said:


> Way to gross for me to look at all winter, But I am thinking of replacing the bed with a nice heavy steal flatbed.


Steal?... in ohio?... go aluminum its worth it...

Hillsboro beds theres a dealer by my house.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Definitely go aluminum, and oh btw


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Duncan90si;668527 said:


> Definitely go aluminum, and oh btw
> View attachment 47091


Now that is funny! Not the accident, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

and people scoffed when we bought an f350 lariat to plow with. That reverse sensor and backup camera is awesome!!


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Duncan90si;668527 said:


> Definitely go aluminum, and oh btw
> View attachment 47091


I'll have the pics up in a few hours.

The reason I am thinking steal is for strength. (in case I back into something else)

Here is the bed I like, Built like a tank.

http://www.bradfordbuilt.com/truckbeds.htm


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

That bed is pretty sweet. How much does that cost?

Hopefully their powder coating is durable. I'd hate to spend all that money and have it rusty like mine is after only two years.


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

Same thing happend to me last season, I was pissed off the rest of the night. This year I got a new truck and am very very careful.....


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

I before pic then the damage....


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

and two more...


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Duncan90si;668713 said:


> That bed is pretty sweet. How much does that cost?
> 
> Hopefully their powder coating is durable. I'd hate to spend all that money and have it rusty like mine is after only two years.


Cost is just a little over $2000


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the damage man, but I sure wouldnt go slapping a new bed on at this time of year. You put a new one on and you are sure to smash into something again.

Good Luck!

ussmileyflag


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If it was mine, i would wait until spring to fix it. I have the luck if I'd ever hit something in the winter (now I just said that I pry will tonight when I go out) and get it fixed within the same winter it would end up getting wrecked again.


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Just got off the phone with insurance, I am going with the flat bed. They have the damage figured at $4500!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

AdamChrap;672391 said:


> Just got off the phone with insurance, I am going with the flat bed. They have the damage figured at $4500!!!!!


Have you asked how this is going to affect your insurance price? I'd wait untill spring and fix it myself, with insurance you'll end up paying way more. JMO


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

wow that sucks.. I just backed over a tree in my new truck two nights ago - I'd post a pic, but you can't tell I hit anything.. well, I guess I can get a pic of the tree - I'll see if I remember.


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

JD Dave;672410 said:


> Have you asked how this is going to affect your insurance price? I'd wait untill spring and fix it myself, with insurance you'll end up paying way more. JMO


Already to far in the process to stop it. I could never fix it to the point were I would be happy with it. I don't understand people telling me this will raid my rates, We have had 3 claims in the last 5 years and never have had a increase. Do you guys have crappy policies? Are they personal or corporate policies. Maybe since mine is a corporate account that changes things.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hmmm, What about going with a new bed and bumper in the spring, then swapping them out again in the fall, that way you have a nice one for the good weather and a ****** one that you don't have to worry about come winter time......


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

AdamChrap;672430 said:


> Already to far in the process to stop it. I could never fix it to the point were I would be happy with it. I don't understand people telling me this will raid my rates, We have had 3 claims in the last 5 years and never have had a increase. Do you guys have crappy policies? Are they personal or corporate policies. Maybe since mine is a corporate account that changes things.


Your rates aren't going down either.
IMO what you have now is a reg plow truck predented and all. Trying to keep a plow truck pristine is a losing battle. If you claim and fix wait till spring for the repairs.


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

BlackIrish;672912 said:


> Your rates aren't going down either.
> IMO what you have now is a reg plow truck predented and all. Trying to keep a plow truck pristine is a losing battle. If you claim and fix wait till spring for the repairs.


I am pretty happy with my rates. I am not waiting until spring but it will be 4 weekend for the bed to get here and the reason I am going with this bed is because it can take small hits like this without doing any damage, at least to me


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I know you say you're happy with your rates but because I am "claim free", I pay out damages from my pocket, My rates have dropped 10%/yr for the last 3 yrs. Something to think about.


----------



## ransom1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Man that sucks. I know how you feel. We got 7'' of wet slippery stuff today. I was done plowing this am, came home, and slid my brand new Dodge into my wifes shed when I hit the ice where it glazed over. Thought I was gona PUKE. $2800.00 acording to my body man..


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I pretty much did the same thing the other day! What is it with Fords and objects?? I crashed mine into a pile of logs. And these were some big logs!


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

BlackIrish;673910 said:


> I know you say you're happy with your rates but because I am "claim free", I pay out damages from my pocket, My rates have dropped 10%/yr for the last 3 yrs. Something to think about.


But if I do the math on that, I pay $4500 out of pocket for this claim alone it would take me over 5 years to make that up saving %10 every year. Are your rates out of this world?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

BlackIrish;672912 said:


> Your rates aren't going down either.
> IMO what you have now is a reg plow truck predented and all. Trying to keep a plow truck pristine is a losing battle. If you claim and fix wait till spring for the repairs.


yep , i know it sucks...really sweet truck

but a work truck is just that.... and hoenstly thats not that bad of an accident

I would try a few things.... get over the fact, its a work truck , leave it be.... take a hammer to the other side, if you need to 

try calling to a local truck upfitter. I know the place around here has lots of truck beds laying around , most of the m white... 800 bucks and i bought one myself a few years back.. bumpers are cheap , ... so if you looked around i bet you could do the whole thing for 1500 or less

If you fill insurance , remember , commercial insurance likes to just drop coverage these days... because yoru too risky

i was told from an agaent , (not sure if its true) there are only 3 or 4 companies that insure snow plowing , due to high lawsuit risk. As a reslut if you loss yoru coverage , it maybe hard to get another

i only use my insrance if the damage is way up there, or if i walk out and its missing , or burning to the ground. I would just keep that in mind -


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;674008 said:


> I pretty much did the same thing the other day! What is it with Fords and objects?? I crashed mine into a pile of logs. And these were some big logs!


I think one might be able to blame the "object" behind the wheel of the Fords.  j/k


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Good luck getting the truck fixed!


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Sure is built "Ford Tough" 

I'd go with a Flatbed before shoveling out that kinda payup for a new bed.


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

RamPainting said:


> Sure is built "Ford Tough"
> 
> I'd go with a Flatbed before shoveling out that kinda payup for a new bed.


Flatbed is on order, I'll throw up pics in about a month when it is all said and done


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Duncan90si;674216 said:


> I think one might be able to blame the "object" behind the wheel of the Fords.  j/k


Haha.... True! I can't tell you how stupid I feel about it. It's just one of those things. It's a work truck, and even though it looks nice, that kinda stuff is gonna happen to it. Just wish it wouldn't of happened so soon.


----------



## Chevycrazyman (Dec 5, 2008)

any update with the truck, is the flatbed on yet?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Just some advice, I wouldn't even think of putting a flatbed on till winter is over. Leave the damaged bed on and run with it. More than likely your going to do another little bump.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*heres mine...*

My little oops isn't as bad as yours but it crunched the same spot in the bumper and part of the quarter panel....I'm just throwing a new bumper on later...good luck with yours....thats a nice looking truck. I didn't file this cause I have really good insurance and the only thing really hurt is my pride so I'm just gonna fix it myself...besides, I look at as a work truck....I've already scratched it up pretty good...


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

That sucks about the damage. Just be lucky you did not have the NBS chevy, the whole bed would have crumbled, because of how cheap the steel is.


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Humvee27;708189 said:


> My little oops isn't as bad as yours but it crunched the same spot in the bumper and part of the quarter panel....I'm just throwing a new bumper on later...good luck with yours....thats a nice looking truck. I didn't file this cause I have really good insurance and the only thing really hurt is my pride so I'm just gonna fix it myself...besides, I look at as a work truck....I've already scratched it up pretty good...


Wow your lucky, Like you said that is exactly were I hit mine! I must have been going a few MPH faster then you.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

$4500 am i missing something here?? Looks like a new bumber, wheel flare, side box pannel ( the box splits under the plastic cap on top) . Atmost 2k to fix.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Got the flatbed yet? I think the truck will look good with a flatbed.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Damn that sucks but o well there nothing you can do. I did the same exact thing to my truck to i guess we really should listen to *"Objects in mirror may be closer than appear!"*Mine didn't f**k up my bed, must of got lucky!!!


----------



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

AdamChrap;708571 said:


> Wow your lucky, Like you said that is exactly were I hit mine! I must have been going a few MPH faster then you.


CHevy vs. Ford.

Either way they are both made out of recycled coke cans. Dont buff too hard when you clean it or you might see the coke swirl from an old can:waving:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i was amazed right after i bought yo se how thin the steel was. now i tap them all lol.

i would of got a take off box for 600.00 or if you were deadset on the flatbed definately alum. that steel one will rust like crazy hell it was rusting when they painted it. good luck.


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

nms0219;708585 said:


> $4500 am i missing something here?? Looks like a new bumber, wheel flare, side box pannel ( the box splits under the plastic cap on top) . Atmost 2k to fix.


Ha ha just a new bumper is $600!!


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

KL&M Snow Div.;708602 said:


> Got the flatbed yet? I think the truck will look good with a flatbed.


It is on order, will be a few weeks



IPLOWSNO;709547 said:


> i was amazed right after i bought yo se how thin the steel was. now i tap them all lol.
> 
> i would of got a take off box for 600.00 or if you were deadset on the flatbed definately alum. that steel one will rust like crazy hell it was rusting when they painted it. good luck.


I want a flatbed, A equivalent type bed to what I am getting in alum. would be $5000 and it will crunch just like that sheet metal. My dad hit a wood light post (old telephone pole) 5 years ago with his steal flat bed and didn't even ding it. Ir did however take down the post.....


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

bed came today plan on putting it on Friday!


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

post pic when u get the flat bed.


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

fordmstng66;708213 said:


> That sucks about the damage. Just be lucky you did not have the NBS chevy, the whole bed would have crumbled, because of how cheap the steel is.


03 chevy HD barely hit a pylon in a parking ramp(with the bumper), and it looked like I was rear-ended at 45!!!!!


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

i want to put steel bumpers on my truck so this dosen't happen. i just need to find a bumper that is cheaper then the road armor. that bumper is 1600. that is out of my price rang but if it saved the box side it would pay for it self. and the look good.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

what ever happened to pounding out dents? a whole new bed for that? i'd just keep it as a winter bed for use with plowing because it's going to happen again


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

riverwalkland;756826 said:


> what ever happened to pounding out dents? a whole new bed for that? i'd just keep it as a winter bed for use with plowing because it's going to happen again


For the money you pay for a new truck pounding out dents shouldn't be a option. It is so expensive due to the fact that it is under a year old so my Ins. company prices all new parts. It will happen again and that is why I am putting on a stout steal flat bed so when I bump the next thing it may scuff the powdercoat and that's all.


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

ogdenflooring;755906 said:


> 03 chevy HD barely hit a pylon in a parking ramp(with the bumper), and it looked like I was rear-ended at 45!!!!!


Instead of posting the same stuff in 2 places I will be posting pics and follow ups here
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=233960&page=4


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

Doom & Gloom;667918 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Its the top notch steel they use to build these way to expensive vehicles we drive.


The bumpers are designed to collapse on impact to absorb energy.


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Pics are up on lawnsite, here are a few of the a;most finished product (still need to put on the tool boxes and finish up some details....


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

ogdenflooring;755906 said:


> 03 chevy HD barely hit a pylon in a parking ramp(with the bumper), and it looked like I was rear-ended at 45!!!!!


you should see what happens to the 08's when you do the same!

The rear bumper is only for looks :realmad:


----------

